# Louisiana Shrimp and Corn Bisque



## indaswamp (Oct 25, 2022)

Well...I love this time of year because I love hearty Soups, Bisques, and Gumbos! Another cold front rolling through so perfect for it! I had some sweet corn on the cob given to me by my buddy this summer when he came down fishing. Had intentions to put them on the grill with a steak one night, but never got around to it. So....I had a craving for Shrimp and Corn Bisque tonight so that's what I made!

There are two basic types of Shrimp and Corn soups in Louisiana...one that is tomato based with no cream, and another that is thicker, just a touch of tomato, and cream based. I prefer the Cream based one and if ordering in a restaurant, be sure to ask.

Here is a South Louisiana Secret ingredient....dried shrimp powder.






Kicks the shrimp flavor into overdrive! You can even use chicken stock with two packs of these and I swear no one will know!

Sorry, no pics. as I went along this time...but here is the plate with a spoon full of sherry wine to sweeten it up. It compliments the corn and the shrimp perfectly!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 25, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I prefer the Cream based


Me, too, but my wife is just the opposite. Looks great, Keith and definitely touches the right taste buds for me!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks good and hearty, Its getting to be that time of year when soups, bisques, and chowders start working they're way in the rotation. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tbern (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks nice and rich and delicious!!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m with you! Hearty soup season is my favorite too! That looks incredible, definately a must do on the next rainy day!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m with you on the soups, stews and chowder wagon this time of year. That looks and sounds delicious. I’m going to have to order shrimp powder, great tip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks and sounds mighty tasty.
Are there whole shrimp in there with the corn too?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 25, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Me, too, but my wife is just the opposite. Looks great, Keith and definitely touches the right taste buds for me!!


Tomato; To-Mato!! LOL!! Yin and Yang!!!! 
Thanks gonnaSmoke...


gmc2003 said:


> Looks good and hearty, Its getting to be that time of year when soups, bisques, and chowders start working they're way in the rotation.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank Chris! Yep, gonna be cold tonight in S. Louisiana....48*F. Perfect night to roll some smoke to the Napolitana Salami!


tbern said:


> Looks nice and rich and delicious!!


Thanks tbern....that it is on both counts!



bauchjw said:


> I’m with you! Hearty soup season is my favorite too! That looks incredible, definately a must do on the next rainy day!!!


Yep. I love this soup!



jcam222 said:


> I’m with you on the soups, stews and chowder wagon this time of year. That looks and sounds delicious. I’m going to have to order shrimp powder, great tip! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks jcam...shrimp powder is a soup changer!



chilerelleno said:


> Looks and sounds mighty tasty.
> Are there whole shrimp in there with the corn too?


Thanks chile! Yeah, there are shrimp....3 pounds of 51-70 count which is traditional in bayou country for shrimp and corn soup. The Sherry on top though-that just elevates the entire soup!


----------



## dls1 (Oct 26, 2022)

Damn IS, that bisque looks, and sounds, great. I could go for a bowl of it right now.

Using 3 lbs. of shrimp, what's the total finished volume? Also, would you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 26, 2022)

Finished volume is 3 gallons. I'll gladly share the recipe....I'll type it out later.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 26, 2022)

Man I can smell that sherry hitting the cream, shrimp and corn aroma's. Damn!
 Thanks for the Louisiana secrets.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 26, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Man I can smell that sherry hitting the cream, shrimp and corn aroma's. Damn!
> Thanks for the Louisiana secrets.


Thanks cutplug!


----------



## dls1 (Oct 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Finished volume is 3 gallons. I'll gladly share the recipe....I'll type it out later.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I've got a brunch for around a dozen people coming up in a couple weeks, and the bisque sounds like a perfect item to serve. In anticipation, I just ordered a 8 oz. bag of Pop's powder.


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2022)

Some fine looking bisque, Inda! Soup/stew season is already underway here, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2022)

That sherry is the difference maker in She Crab soup too!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 26, 2022)

Oh my God that looks good!! I'll take a bucket full please    Beautiful bowl of soup Keith.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2022)

*Louisiana Shrimp and Corn Bisque*

Makes 3 gallons of soup- serves 20-24 bowls (2 cup portions)

3# peeled 51-70ct. Louisiana Gulf shrimp
1# unsalted butter
3 Quarts Shellfish stock, Shrimp stock or in a pinch chicken stock will do.
2 pks. Pop's Golden Gems ground shrimp powder
8-10 fresh ears super sweet corn
3 lg. white onions medium dice
2 lg. bell peppers medium dice
6-8 celery stalks small dice
(you want the same amount of celery here as bell pepper. And each should be about half the onion volume)
2 pods garlic peeled and run through a food processor to mince
1 large creole tomato small-medium dice
2 cups all purpose flour
1 Quart heavy cream
2 TBSP. tabasco hot sauce
1 TBSP. Zatarain's crab boil (get the one with lemon)
(if you can't find the one with Lemon, then juice of 1/2-1 lemon in the soup. You will have to taste and adjust. I like Zatarains with lemon because it has lemon oil in it.)

1/4 tsp. dried thyme leaves
1/2 tsp. dried oregano leaves
1/4-1/2 cup dry sherry wine
1/2 cup minced parsley

salt, pepper to taste or Creole seasoning

Directions:
First-shuck the corn. slice corn kernels off cob with a knife. scrape the cob with back of knife to release the milk. Put corn in a SS bowl and coarse chop cob...repeat with all corn cobs. Put cobs into a pot with 1qt. water and bring to a boil then low simmer while you start the soup.

The Soup
In a 2 gallon pot, heat seafood stock to low simmer.
In a 4 gallon deep stock pot, melt butter. Add onion with a touch of salt, saute until translucent. Add celery, cook 2-3 minutes then add bell pepper. Cook 2-3 minutes then add corn. simmer 5 minutes stirring often. Add tomato and garlic - cook another 2-3 minutes.  Add flour and make a white roux... stir in real good with a whisk. Switch to a wooden roux spoon and keep roux from sticking to bottom of pot. Cook in roux 3-4 minutes. Now Slowly add the hot shellfish stock couple ladles at a time...stir into roux and keep adding until all is incorporated. Add the ground shrimp powder. Reduce heat to simmer. By this time the cobs should have released all the sugars and the remaining corn milk. Remove from heat and remove cob with tongs. Pour corn stock into soup. Stir in good. Bring heat to med.-high and bring to a boil to cook in roux. stir often so roux does not stick. Do not burn the bottom of the pot. If it is sticking too much the lower the heat. Bring temp. up slowly. Once thickened and slightly simmering, add Heavy cream and simmer 2-3 minutes. Then add Tabasco, crab boil, thyme, and oregano. Now add the shrimp and cook 10 minutes. Adjust seasoning, then add parsley and sherry wine. Cook in for one minute and it is ready to serve.

Serve with 1/2TBSP. Sherry wine on top in each bowl for a real taste of New Orleans! This is a RICH soup!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2022)

You want the bisque thick enough so that the ingredients stay incorporated and don't just sink to the bottom of the pot...adjust flour if needed. It'll be really thick at first, but the shrimp will release a lot of water to thin it out a little..


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 28, 2022)

indaswamp
 what a great recipe.  I'm gonna try it.  Did not know corn shrimp bisque was a thing.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2022)

xray said:


> Some fine looking bisque, Inda! Soup/stew season is already underway here, my favorite time of the year.


Thanks xray!



jcam222 said:


> That sherry is the difference maker in She Crab soup too!


Yep! Only problem is she crabs are restricted here in Louisiana now....gotta let them go-can't keep them. Crabs are way down so they are trying to get the stock back up.


tx smoker said:


> Oh my God that looks good!! I'll take a bucket full please    Beautiful bowl of soup Keith.
> 
> Robert


Thaks Robert! I got a bucket in the fridge....but the soup probably won't mail very well.....be about like a soup sandwich! HA!


Dave in AZ said:


> indaswamp
> what a great recipe.  I'm gonna try it.  Did not know corn shrimp bisque was a thing.


Thanks Dave. Yep, Shrimp and corn soup is a big deal here. And this time of year, crab and pumpkin soup is huge too!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 28, 2022)

Looks like a tasty bowl.  Thanks for recipe.


----------



## dls1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Indaswamp, 

Thanks very much for posting your recipe. It looks like a lot's going there, but mostly prep work. Once you get the mise en place in order, it looks to be a pretty straight forward and engaging process.

I have most of the ingredients on hand and for those are missing, they're readily accessible. Might be tough to get freash super sweet corn in Chicago this time of year but I can sort that out. Forget the Creole tomato, also. A standard tomato will have to do. Funny, I was in Austin, TX last weekend for the Formula 1 race and while walking through a local HEB market for some provisions for our rental house I saw Creole tomatoes for sale. Just kept walking.

Some questions,

For the shrimp powder, I assume you're referring to 1 oz. packages. Is that correct?
The recipe calls for a "Dry" sherry. Do you know the style of sherry you used?
Does the completed recipe freeze well? I'm going to make the full 3 gallons, and thinking a freezing a portion of it.
Thanks again. I appreciate your effort in putting it together.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2022)

dls1 said:


> Some questions,
> 
> For the shrimp powder, I assume you're referring to 1 oz. packages. Is that correct?
> The recipe calls for a "Dry" sherry. Do you know the style of sherry you used?
> ...


The shrimp powder is the 1.25 oz. packs.
For the sherry wine, as long as it is not 'cooking wine' which is fortified with added salt, and not very pleasant to drink. 
Yes, the soup freezes well, but the cream will look clumpy when you thaw it until it is reheated...then it will smooth out.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Finished volume is 3 gallons. I'll gladly share the recipe....I'll type it out later.


recipe!?!?! Dont need no recipe...I need to know where I can pick up a gallon of it!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2022)

Note- I cut each cob into 4-5 peices prior to placing into pot to make corn stock.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm looking forward to trying this, maybe tonight even!

A helpful sourcing tip, if you can't find the shrimp powder, it is also commonly sold in the Mexican spice aisle at Safeway and Frys, Kroger, etc.  I think they call it camaron powder.  I also see it in the asian food aisles often.


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 31, 2022)

thank you for posting.
i fixed a small pot of ettouffe this weekend while camping with crawdad tails as protein. wife asked about a lobster and corn bisque I made once but lost the receipe. I think yours would be perfect for that. I included shrimp in the orginal. what ratio would you go with shrimp and imitation lobster? she loves imitation crab/lobster meat, even better than real lobster, go figure?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

50/50...


----------



## Dave in AZ (Nov 11, 2022)

indaswamp

Cooking it up now for Veterans Day dinner!  Got all the right ingredients.  Simmering now waiting for steaks to finish, then shrimp and sherry!


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 11, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The Sherry on top though-that just elevates the entire soup!



 Nice play on words Keith.

Great looking bowl!


----------

